# [SOLVED] HP DV6000 slow boot up at BIOS screen



## TheEyez81 (May 30, 2008)

Hi, I need some help here since I haven't been able to figure out what the problem is. During the boot up sequence, it would take a long time to start up. It would hang (seemingly) at the BIOS screen for 5 minutes before it would do anything else but once it get going then everything is normal. I tried to remove the hardware (HD, network card, & battery) to see if it is the cause of the problem but it is not. Also, updated the BIOS to the latest version. Anyone else has seen this problem?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HP DV6000 slow boot up at BIOS screen*

Have you checked the CMOS battery? Also run some tests on the RAM using Memtest86+.


----------



## TheEyez81 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: HP DV6000 slow boot up at BIOS screen*

Yes, I did check the RAM after a long wait to get into the BIOS.
Should the CMOS battery effect this? I thought the battery is to keep the date/time.
Thanks,


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HP DV6000 slow boot up at BIOS screen*

Just try it. I think it was one of the solutions to a similar problem here in TSF. (do a search so you would see the solution).


----------



## GeorgeKS (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: HP DV6000 slow boot up at BIOS screen*

Hello

Hanging on POST for an unusually long time is indication of HDD failing. I suggest you run the BIOS built-in HDD test.


----------



## TheEyez81 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: HP DV6000 slow boot up at BIOS screen*

HDD... butI removed the HDD and boot.. which still hang.. I will try to swap the HDD.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: HP DV6000 slow boot up at BIOS screen*

I agree it could be the HDD but it depends which part of the POST does it hang. Personally, I would start with the RAM. Try a good/working RAM if you have one or try one RAM stick at a time if you have 2 installed. Next thing to try is to change the CMOS battery.


----------



## TheEyez81 (May 30, 2008)

*Re: HP DV6000 slow boot up at BIOS screen*

finally found the issue. DVDROM is dead... remove the dvdrom drive and everything is back to normal... thanks for the help


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

glad you have it sorted


----------

